# 3d shoot at Halton Sportsmen's Association on April 20, 2014



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Halton Sportsmen's Association will be hosting its annual spring 3d shoot on April the 20th, 2014.
Location: 5125 Steeles Ave West Milton Ontario. Map: https://www.google.ca/maps/place/5125+Steeles+Ave+W/@43.490557,-79.9300181,509m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x882b7aae4cc31eb7:0xd101776d69af826

registration starts at 8 am at the clubhouse
shoot shotgun start at 10 am
bale practice from 8 am (register first)
20 targets in the morning, 20 targets in the afternoon after lunch. Each shooter will be provided with scoring cards and the course layout map.

Cost: $15 entry fee, $5 lunch (stew, pop, bun, chips)

100% fully redesigned course, cleaned and trimmed, new Rinehart targets, creative layout. 
Waterproof footwear highly recommended.

Everyone's welcome and if you have any questions please comment in this thread. Thanks and see you at the shoot!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

If I can get away Sunday,I'd like to get out for the shoot.
I might have to buy some more Easter Eggs for the family.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lookin forward to it. Is that maps scale accurate to +/-1 yard? :wink:


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

sure thing, and we'll have cut charts as well )) haha


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Practice spot is ready


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Is it drying up? Hiking boots or rubber boots for Sunday?
Weather looks good.


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

crazymoose said:


> Is it drying up? Hiking boots or rubber boots for Sunday?
> Weather looks good.


I would bring both, the front half of the course isn't bad, but the back 20 are pretty sloppy in places. You can change boots at lunch.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I want to extend a special thanks to all of the staff at Halton for hosting a fantastic Easter shoot.
The course was set up beautifully and was a challenge. Excellent job everyone given the damage from this past winter.
The food was great and so were the peameal breakfast sandwiches.
Iliana and I want to extend a special thanks to AJ, John,and Erik for letting us tag along.
Old friendships renewed and the laughs were priceless. Thanks guys.
AWESOME DAY !!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, they put on a challenging course and a fun day.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

My son and I were there today and we had a great time ! First one in 6 years and we didn't lose one arrow ! Very nice course lay out. Thanx Halton Sportsman for a great day of shooting !


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Had a blast today. Fun course with a little bit of everything. Will be back for sure


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm late to the game but just curious as to the shotgun part. Are you suppose to shoot shotgun as well as bow?

I've finally worked my way up to 53# and I'd like to give 3D a try.

Thanks


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Shotgun start just means that all shooters are assigned a starting target and at the sound of a shotgun or car horn, the first shooter in every target starts.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Bigjono said:


> Shotgun start just means that all shooters are assigned a starting target and at the sound of a shotgun or car horn, the first shooter in every target starts.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

50+ pounds of draw is plenty fine for 3D, especially if you have a 27" draw or longer.



Mr. RoC said:


> I'm late to the game but just curious as to the shotgun part. Are you suppose to shoot shotgun as well as bow?
> 
> I've finally worked my way up to 53# and I'd like to give 3D a try.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you guys enjoyed the course and had a good day. We realized the double shots and backtracking weren't ideal, however due to the winter damage to the course, we had to work with the hand we were dealt. The June shoot should hopefully have a more conventional layout.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonderful shoot as always!! Thanks to HSA!!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. RoC said:


> I'm late to the game but just curious as to the shotgun part. Are you suppose to shoot shotgun as well as bow?
> 
> I've finally worked my way up to 53# and I'd like to give 3D a try.
> 
> Thanks


Thats the best idea ever. Love it


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

bearcave said:


> Glad to hear you guys enjoyed the course and had a good day. We realized the double shots and backtracking weren't ideal, however due to the winter damage to the course, we had to work with the hand we were dealt. The June shoot should hopefully have a more conventional layout.


The double shots were fine. A couple of those would work well at any shoot.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Happy to hear you you guys liked the shoot. We are thankful to those who attended on this busy day and appreciate your constructive feedback!


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

oktalotl said:


> 50+ pounds of draw is plenty fine for 3D, especially if you have a 27" draw or longer.


Sounds good.

Now I'm doing some reading on the basics and gathering up some more arrows.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

oktalotl said:


> 50+ pounds of draw is plenty fine for 3D, especially if you have a 27" draw or longer.


Sounds good.

Now I'm doing some reading on the basics and gathering up some more arrows.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

bearcave said:


> Glad to hear you guys enjoyed the course and had a good day. We realized the double shots and backtracking weren't ideal, however due to the winter damage to the course, we had to work with the hand we were dealt. The June shoot should hopefully have a more conventional layout.


Only one suggestion... especially if you have double shots... 

Stagger the shooters out on every other number... 1, 3, 5 ect... speeds things up and prevents bottle necks... 

Other than that the shoot and course was great!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

double shots slow down shoots as all the other people are on the move after one shot and creates bottlenecks.. only way around it is o have all tourney double shots..and that I have seen work.. but single is still BEST WAY TO GO imho.. wow no snow in those pics we still have some in bush ..


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

With 2 loops of 20, staggering the shooters would be possible there. I enjoyed the double shots, especially this one


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as long as targets are close like that great but if one post and targets are 20 yds apart lots of down time ..scoring.... nice lay out there .. but compound it defeats the purpose as both targets same distance..


----------

